# HAUNTED RADIO'S THANKSGIVING SHOW: strangers, elvira, afraid of the dark, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are celebrating Thanksgiving with news on Elvira, Monster Squad book, The Strangers 2, Are You Afraid Of The Dark?, Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom, and more!!

Then, we review the 2007 remake of 'Halloween' and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with Adam Sandler's Thanksgiving Song. Then, a special top ten list. All of this and so much more on the November 22 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-112217.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

